# Kayaks useful?



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

Right, so. Did a search, nothing seemed to come up with what I was looking for. If this is a duplicate thread, I do apologize!

I've got several lakes/rivers/creeks/streams/ponds/bodies of water 'round my CURRENT location AND my BOL. I PLAN on getting a kayak for recreational usage, was wondering just how useful it may be after the :shtf:.

I figure I can use it for scouting, fishing, and even transport, to a degree. The waterways will be a seriously underused method of travel after the :shtf:, at least as far as I can figure. Most people will wanna stick with established roads and whatnot. 

Any thoughts on the issue? I mean, I'm not really even sure what I'm asking, all said and done-I mean, I KNOW that any type of vessel that traverses water would be useful, just should I get a kayak, or maybe a canoe? I mean, they've both got pros and cons, and I'm pretty decent in either of 'em (class 4 rapids are about as comfortable to me as a quiet lake)... So in the long run, I don't suppose it would matter? I mean, canoes can hold more cargo, and I could transport my entire family at one go across a lake, down river, etc. However, if I'm scouting, they're not AS maneuverable as a single person kayak, and until I'm sure the area IS safe, I'm not taking my family there, know what I mean?

I guess this could also be a general kayak/canoe discussion thread, for those who are planning on getting one and using it as a BOV to some degree or other.

On a side note, I DO plan to use the waterways to establish a trade route with any interested parties in WV, VA, NC, SC. My main rivers are going to be the Yadkin and the New. I've done extensive travel of both, and know them very, VERY well. After I do some tracking down others, I may add other areas...


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

It depends on your situation. A Kayak is great for recreation, and therefore for prepping since it keeps you in shape. BUT whether its useful after the SHTF depends on two factors:

1) the SHTF senario
2) your local area

1) If economic collapse hits most people will probably remain in the paradigm that kayaks are for recreation whereas cars are for transport. In contrast if its an EMP or fuel shortage and the combustion engine becomes a fancy paper weight then alternative methods will become more popular. So long as there is fuel and an availability of cars, planes, motor boats I think a kayak has limited use for transport EXCEPT as a silent stealthy way to escape from a home that is surrounded by water and bad guys. That being said, if the roads are too dangerous and the river you propose using very remote, then perhaps even though it would take you 10 times longer a kayak is a viable option. I just couldn't see myself bugging out via kayak if I had a mechanized form of transportation available--particularly given the load limitations and vulnerability of these types of crafts to bad guys with say a motor boat. 

2) The second question you need to ask is what sort of area do I live in. If you live in an area where watercraft are common then you may find many neighbors with the same idea, and you may not want to venture out (again) if motorcraft are out in numbers. I know I have to be very careful of motor boats in some of the locales I kayak in. In contrast, if you are in an area that has water access that is seldomly used then a kayak might be a viable option. The types of bodies of water also matter: an ocean for instance, is a much different ball game than a river or small stream. Also things like frigid water, rapids, insects, etc, would need to be considered.

For those of us who live on, or in my case surrounded by water (Peninsula) one thing they are definitely useful for is emergency bug outs, also of course for fishing, hunting, foraging, etc. Ultimately for the sake of survival I, as I have said before, believe we need to keep our minds open to all sorts of different senarios and possibilities, and so while not my first choice for transportation I would never rule it out as a backup form of transportation.


----------



## SlobberToofTigger (Dec 27, 2011)

Since there are a 1001 SHTF scenarios I have no clue. But what I can say is that they are great fun, good exercise, and most of my neighbors borrow mine to get out on the water for some very fun fishing (bass can pull you around the lake, pond, or river!) Sounds like you have water so I would get one and enjoy it. And if the S ever does HTF you will also have one more option than most giving you a better chance of survival.


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for all the feedback!

Aye, motor vehicular transport would be a first choice, obviously. I AM lucky to be within a mile hike of several streams/rivers/creeks/lakes, and I can (and have) used many of them to get around my area, just for the recreation of it.

And, aye, if nothing else, it's a GREAT way to stay in shape, AND get food!

Again, I appreciate the feedback, sorry it wasn't very... concise in the asking. My brain tends to not function well after 5 o' Clock in the evening...


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I think for scouting and keeping your presence minimal a kayak is the way to go.


----------

